# size comparison



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i am not sure what age my cockatiel will be she is young but im not sure how old, 

ruffly what is the size difference to a budgie and do they get much bigger ? 

i mean i know she is still a baby and will probably look tiny in her cage but will she grow into it 

has anyone got pics of cockatiels next to budgies ?


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

My cockatiel is very much bigger than the budgies. it's hard to say but he's maybe 2/3 times the size of the budgies....he also weighs a lot more cause he never stops eating!!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thats great  

my budgies are lovely but are soo tiny, i wanted a bird a bit bigger


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

I just took a few photos for you. Hopefully this helps 





































And sorry about the image quality


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL, that last one makes your tiel look huge!!!!!!!! It's the perspective of the photo, tiels aren't really that much bigger than a budgie.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Plukie said:


> LOL, that last one makes your tiel look huge!!!!!!!! It's the perspective of the photo, tiels aren't really that much bigger than a budgie.


hehe, yeah i know, he is quite a bit bigger though. Also my budgies aren't the biggest either but you get the point :blush:


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  and wow thats a lot bigger than a budgie, 

bless them little budgies, i do have a wild size budgie and a what i cal big budgie :d the big one is gunna look tiny compared lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have some photos of tiels and budgies!  A baby tiel won't be much smaller than an adult one, often babies are fatter so actually bigger. As they get older they slim down a little and look sleeker, but not bigger.


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL they are so cute together. 

yeah, i would say budgies are 3 times smaller than a tiel. i was so surpirsed when i got my first budgies because they were so much bigger than my tiels.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Will said:


> i was so surpirsed when i got my first budgies because they were so much bigger than my tiels.


 Might want to reword that. Unless you've got some monster budgies there!


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

Bea said:


> Might want to reword that. Unless you've got some monster budgies there!


LOL I meant smaller


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  bless them i bought a swing budgies size way to small for a cockatile,wasnt till i got home i realised


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

bea i was going to say i have seen some big budgies in my time lol


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah a budgie swing will be too small....I say that the tiel will be 1-2 heads taller than the budgie........


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If he has English Budgies. They are like "Monster Budgies"!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeha thin mine is a monster budgie, much biger than my new ones


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You got lots of comparison photos but here are a few more 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1040480077/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1040480037/in/photostream/


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  they are a fair size  i might take her up to my room later so she can see my budgies


----------

